# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  Zuma Controversy " Cast the First Stone...""

## sgafc

Yep, our president is a playa... :Wink: 

Always subscribed to the view that a persons sexual preferences, and/or orientation, is his her business. As long as no force, violence or children are involved.

Bill was one, many politicians and sportman made the headlines with their sexual antics over the last year. Thats fine, cant make a fuss about "morality", when people are dying in wars, and starving.

My concern is the financial impropriety that our charming, Romeo President was alleged to have committed. Affairs and womanising is known to lead to financial crimes, due to the financial strain exerted one supporting so many women and offspring. This is the can of worms our Presidents "indiscretions" are going to open. And at a time when we just put it on the backburner.

----------


## Dave A

I think the main cause for concern is the President's preference for *unprotected* sex with anyone wearing a kanga female that happens his way.
Playa sowing his oats - maybe there's space for debate. However, reckless endangerment of his sexual partners is a substantially different issue.

And as President isn't he supposed to be a role model?

----------


## wynn

He misunderstood the 'Father of the Nation' bit and is trying the only way he knows how! :Big Grin:

----------

Superscenic (11-Feb-10)

----------


## tec0

But you have to see the funny side of this story. Our president has more relationships with women than any other in our history! Still he keeps his presidency. Was this America he would have had real trouble. :Rofl:

----------


## desA

Wouldn't like to have his relationship headaches. It can't be all that nice.

Apparently his predecessor was also a major player - just kept it discrete. Money & power attract these floozies like flies to a pile...

----------


## sgafc

And if our President was Gay? The Constitution protects that,oh but our president is a real man :Wink: 

Seriously though, I think the last woman, involved should take as much blame for this. Surely the mans other wives, his age, as well as his position, should count for something. Of course he should have known better. 

Many men find it hard to control their urges, and thats understandable. But for Msholozi, with his baggage especially this, was just not on. I stress, this was a "Victimless" crime. And inasmuch as many of us are tempted to judge the poor beleagured soul, no blood has been shed. Just that we can ill afford such scandals in our country at this stage.

----------


## desA

The French & Italian Presidents set good examples.

----------


## Chrisjan B

> The French & Italian Presidents set good examples.


True but he does not need to follow suit!

----------


## desA

I wonder what would happen if we decided to focus on Zuma's good points & try to support him as he tries to pick SA up from where his two predecessors let it slip to?

The media gets too involved in his personal life, in my view. Where he sleeps & with whom, is entirely his affair.

We are asking a lot from a man - he is not some heavenly perfect being. Give him a break.   :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

> I wonder what would happen if we decided to focus on Zuma's good points & try to support him


I was certainly prepared to give him a fair crack at it. But, as they say, the honeymoon is over. And it's not his penchant for skirt that's the problem; it's the gap between word and deed - the products of his swordsmanship being but one of the manifestations.



> as he tries to pick SA up from where his two predecessors let it slip to?


Two? Frankly, I think Nelson Mandela did a fair job of it. It was a short stint, and it was a period of transition which all told went quite smoothly. The country was well poised for great things when Nelson handed over the helm.

It's on Thabo's watch that all the centralising, polarising, politicising the civil service and deploying of cadres happened. And that's what has set up our current dilemmas.

----------


## tec0

Is it too much to ask? Really realistically our world image is going down the drain because our leaders are basically dare I say it? âIrresponsibleâ How much money will all lose? Remember we the tax payer has to pay of his many wives and many children. We the worker will suffer because of investors walking away. If you are the president then you are under the magnifying glass! You are responsible for your actions. 

No... I am sorry but how can the world respect us?  :Confused:

----------


## desA

> I was certainly prepared to give him a fair crack at it. But, as they say, the honeymoon is over. And it's not his penchant for skirt that's the problem; it's the gap between word and deed - the products of his *swordsmanship* being but one of the manifestations.


Nice selection of words.   :Rofl: 




> Two? Frankly, I think Nelson Mandela did a fair job of it. It was a short stint, and it was a period of transition which all told went quite smoothly. The country was well poised for great things when Nelson handed over the helm.


Fair comment. I always thought of him as being a little on the weak side.




> It's on Thabo's watch that all the centralising, polarising, politicising the civil service and deploying of cadres happened. And that's what has set up our current dilemmas.


Mbeki was so concerned about his own position - incredibly insecure. He alienated some of the better potential candiates long before he came into office. He was one of the main reasons I originally went walk-about.

----------


## desA

> Is it too much to ask? Really realistically our world image is going down the drain because our leaders are basically dare I say it? “Irresponsible” How much money will all lose? Remember we the tax payer has to pay of his many wives and many children. We the worker will suffer because of investors walking away. If you are the president then you are under the magnifying glass! You are responsible for your actions. 
> 
> No... I am sorry but how can the world respect us?


I am going to paint a picture of South Africa, I come across each time I cross an international border.

*"You are not black. I thought South Africans were black."* 

That is about as much as most of the world knows about SA, I'm afraid. They all have far too much to do with their own problems, than concerning themselves where Zuma slept last night.

*Free Willy.*  :Big Grin:

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

I could not care how many wives the man has. That is his belief, with others. There is however a dilemma where the leader has failed miserably to deliver on his own word, not for the first time.
Abstain, Condomize and be Faithful - are, I believe the pillars of the Aids policy or campaign, that makes him 0 - 3 and I believe that is a no contest and the only thing in pieces is the integrity of our leader.
Shapiro must be licking his lips.

----------

desA (10-Feb-10)

----------


## AndyD

I'm just thankful that there wasn't a fourth pillar with the word 'shower' in the AIDS campaign :Smile:

----------


## Alan



----------


## tec0

> PEOPLE hoping to find out exactly how their lives will improve after President Jacob Zumaâs second State of the Nation speech tonight are likely to be disappointed.
> 
> Minister of Performance Evaluation and Monitoring Collins Chabane said Zumaâs speech in Parliament at 7pm tonight would be âforward lookingâ, but that Zuma would not go into details about burning issues.
> 
> Zuma will speak on governmentâs five priorities â education, health, creating jobs, fighting crime and rural development.
> 
> *In his speech, Zuma will also reinforce governmentâs message on HIV and Aids.*
> 
> The President will not say whether he has granted any presidential pardons, nor will he say whether Eskom may increase the price of electricity by 35percent.
> ...


Source: 


> http://www.sowetan.co.za/News/Article.aspx?id=1112784


Well, do as I say donât do as I do... applies here   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Superscenic

> That is about as much as most of the world knows about SA, I'm afraid. They all have far too much to do with their own problems, than concerning themselves where Zuma slept last night.


South African issues are not really being broadcast anywhere. Information is obtained through forums like these and media sites. People who are literate and have an interest in what is really going on don't need to be told anyway.

I am pretty sure a different message than any one in english is being spread by the ruling party to the masses.

----------


## Alan

The Pope and Jacob Zuma died on the same day and because of an
administrative mix up the Pope went to hell and Jacob Zuma went to
heaven.
The Pope explains the situation to the administrative clerk in hell, and
after checking the paperwork admits that there is an error. "However",
the clerk explains, "it would be 24 hours before it can be rectified".

Next day the Pope is called and Hell's staff bids him farewell.

On the way up, the Pope meets Jacob Zuma coming down from heaven and
they stop to have a chat.

"Sorry about the mix up", apologizes the Pope.
"No problem" replied Jacob Zuma,

Pope: "I am really anxious to get to heaven"
Zuma: "Why is that?"
Pope: "All my life I have wanted to meet the Virgin Mary"
Zuma: "You're a day late"

----------


## Superscenic

Perhaps our resident "Jacob Zuma" can say a few words about his sexploits? I would sincerely like to know how many children he actually has. I'm convinced we are talking triple digits by now. Way to breed your own clan...

Living the dream like a Feudal Lord from the dark age: Zuma the Hutt. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ps: Anybody got more wife and girlfriend pics, I'll photoshop them in?
(Tags:Harem, Jacob Zuma's wives and girlfriends, lovers, children, Jackass, Baboon, President, South Africa, Julius Malema, Shameful, Scumbag, Jerk, curruption, crime, mafia don, kingpin, ruler, dictator, groupies, womanizer, pimp, traitor)

----------


## Dave A

It seems the direction of this thread has mirrored the course of JZ's presidency so far  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Superscenic

> It seems the direction of this thread has mirrored the course of JZ's presidency so far


Sorry Dave, I must admit I found considerable glee in my last post.  :Embarrassment:  Honestly I found it insane that Zuma gets more flak from sex than from policy. Its a bit Like Monica Lewinski bringing down Clinton, while Bush gets a second Term. If only we tried the baby scandal instead of the rape scandal he might not be president now.

----------


## Dave A

It was an observation - certainly not a criticism of the members' posts  :Wink: 

Ultimately it's getting harder and harder to take this administration seriously.

 :Hmmm:  Administration - now there's a new word that has slipped into the ANC rhetoric. There's a fair amount of effort going into the current crowd trying to seperate themselves from the previous "administrations" of the ANC.

Did the electorate unwittingly vote a new party into power?

----------


## Dave A

Having an opinion may be fine in the eyes of the President. Just don't be rude...



> Chumani Maxwele was arrested on Wednesday last week when he allegedly showed his middle finger to Zuma's convoy while he was jogging in De Waal Street in Cape Town. He was arrested at gunpoint by police officers. 
> 
> He allegedly had a bag pulled over his head and was first taken to Zuma's residence, before he was taken to Rondebosch and then the Mowbray police station, where he was allegedly interrogated by intelligence officers. 
> 
> He was kept for just less than 24 hours and was released before appearing in court on charges of crimen injuria and resisting arrest.
> full story from M&G here


The DA is critical of the arrest, but they do seem to appreciate that there is such a thing as inappropriate conduct.



> The Democratic Alliance (DA) has suspended MP Dianne Kohler Barnard for five days for swearing in the National Assembly, the party said on Wednesday.
> full story from M&G here


Fun and games. But here's the real tickler.

PW Botha made finger wagging famous. 

Apparently Robert Mugabe has the same problem.

Guess who's caught the disease now...



 :Batman:

----------

